# Bush Spade or small tree spade



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

I planted 8 Virbirnums for a hedge so as to block our back yard pool from future development across the creek and I want to move 4 of them or every other one about 100 feet away. I have researched small portable tree spades but nothing is here in our area on the west side of Htown other than huge spade trucks for moving trees. Bushes 4 feet tall X 3.5 feet wide so I would need a pretty good size root ball. Looking to move them in the fall like November.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

For the amount of labor and cost ... buy 4 new ones and plant them ...

If you donâ€™t like where the other ones are cut them down ....


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Muddskipper said:


> For the amount of labor and cost ... buy 4 new ones and plant them ...
> 
> If you donâ€™t like where the other ones are cut them down ....


I have a friend who has a tree farm with spade trucks but I dont want those heavy 20 ton trucks creating rut indentions in my back 1.5 acre yard. Labor would only be $100 for the driver
. I have also thought about cutting down every other one as well.


----------



## KayBurton (Jul 23, 2020)

I also think that plant new one is a better idea than move old ones. The main reason is that they could die when you move it to other place and will be just a waste of your time.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Moving them in the fall or winter guarantees success if you get the root ball large enough with spade.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Called RCW Nursery and they said the root ball would be about 3 feet across and wait until late November to try and dig it up and transplant. Also advised to cut limbs back 50% after planting. Will try smallest ones.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Found a tree moving company who will dig up, replant, trim and mulch but wont happen soon as 10.5 inches fell out of the sky this week. Maybe late fall if its dry enough.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Spade Trucks 2 coming in the morning before this Norther I pray and please Lord dont make it rain big or I will have to delay this project.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Shrubs transplanted*

Success done by Tree Truckers in Needville


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

great job!


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Update: Been watering about twice a week to keep root ball damp. Had almost 3.75 inches of God's Miracle Grow since yesterday !!


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

I hand dug another one and relocated it next to those in picture, got only the roots and no dirt that came from the hole but I used the dirt to replant it. Staked and tied well with 4 Tpost, used Medina Has to Grow on root ball and watered twice now. so far no shock, been almost a week !!


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Update Xmas Day, transplant I dug up not doing so well, so I called RCW about a 30 gallon which they have and going to pick it up in the Morning. My Xmas Present.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

All that work and Uri showed up just freeze them. They look in bad shape now all turning dark leaves; **** !!


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Been raking dead leaves for 2 days, fertilized root ball with Medina Has To Grow, now the waiting game begins as things are starting to green up here. I did did up smaller 3 gallon Sweet Virburnums and replanted new ones as they looked horrible and will take forever to make a descent scrub to block the new 
house next door.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Mother Nature screwed us badly this year, most of our Sweet Virburnums are dead. Just ordered 6 of the Hollywood Junipers in 30 gallon as they survived the freeze. Now to cutting back and digging up all dead plants with a back hoe.
Mother Nature You Suck !!


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

I was wrong our SV are putting on new buds so we will stand back and watch to see what happens in a month.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Still waiting on my Japanese blueberry trees and bottlebrushes. It's not looking good


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Will wait about a month or so as I'm seeing new growth along the main branches but it may take a while to grow as large as they were. Been planting Photenias back in that are good down to 0-10 degrees where our Bottle Brush (30) died. Plant 5 feet apart and hopefully a hedge will fill in about a year. I'm getting tired of all this yard work taking out dead shrubs and replanting at 68 years of age.


----------

